# Local chapter logos



## DCBluesman (Oct 6, 2008)

Dennis Glasscock (dennisg) sent a beautiful logo and asked if I would approve its use for the NE Florida Chapter. I'm thinking this style would be great for ALL chapters. What do you think?

http://www.heritagepens.com/prodimages/IAP NE Florida Chapter.pdf


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Oct 6, 2008)

What does it look like?


----------



## flyingmelon (Oct 6, 2008)

Not sure white on white shows up that well


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 6, 2008)

Geezzzzzzz - doesn't anyone have any patience?


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it Lou !


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice - I'm assuming it will be the standard IAP Blue and Blue colour scheme?  

Andrew


----------



## thewishman (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd rather have the Ohio chapter say "Ohio Chapter.":wink:


----------



## mick (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it! I'm assuming .....and hoping that ALL chapters adopt the same logo, with individual chapter location in the scrollwork below.


----------



## markgum (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm with Chris, methinks it should say Ohio Chapter.:biggrin:


----------



## tbroye (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it, nice and neat.


----------



## jeff (Oct 6, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## stevers (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it too. 

For mine, you can write, "I'm the only one in my chapter, chapter".:wink::wink:


----------



## gketell (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd like to have a bit more time spent on the ribbon so you can see the curves in the bend.  And we should have it a fixed width (maybe so the points of the ribbon are lined up with the end of the text) so that all that people with longer chapter names don't have issues getting their names to fit.

Otherwise, I like it.
GK


----------



## LEAP (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 7, 2008)

Lou: Looks very good to me; but I am assuming the intent is to use the existing IAP logo with the blue color and shading and just add the banner with the chapter ID??




gketell said:


> I'd like to have a bit more time spent on the ribbon so you can see the curves in the bend......


 
Good point, Greg!



gketell said:


> .....And we should have it a fixed *width* (maybe so the points of the ribbon are lined up with the end of the text) so that all that people with longer chapter names don't have issues getting their names to fit.


 
I think Greg meant to say "length" and it certainly is something to think about. I'd like to see a sample made up both ways. My gut feeling is that a longer banner might overwhelm the emblem. Maybe the word "chapter" could be omitted and just the region be used??


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 7, 2008)

Those of you who 1) have a suggestion for a modification, 2) know how to work with Illustrator or .eps files, and 3) are not color blind should feel free to contact Dennis through the forum email.  Dennis is my point-person for this.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 7, 2008)

stevers said:


> I like it too.
> 
> For mine, you can write, "I'm the only one in my chapter, chapter".:wink::wink:


 
I'll join your chapter Steve!  I can only attend one meeting a year!


----------



## dennisg (Oct 7, 2008)

*logo*

I'm in the screen printing business and wanted to make our chapter some polo shirts for our meetings. I was unable to copy the IAP logo from our site as it is way to small and it's a jpg.
I need vector art work for my process. The logo was redrawn in corel draw. What you see is all that is needed for screen printing. You could put any color ink on the garmet you like. The graduated screen beginning at the bottom of our the logo was left out because I'm not good enought to reproduce it. It also makes it much more difficult to print in a small size.
I sent it in to Lou for approval and he liked the idea. That's how it got this far. 
I have no idea how the rest of you guys want to use the logo. I'm not opposed to you making any changes you like. I'm lead to believe that we need to keep it uniform. I told Lou that if needed I could add the chapter names when requested by the folks who didn't know how. 
So far I've only had one response from the NE Florida Chapter, so the whole thing may have been a waste of time. If you have any questions, please let me know. dennis


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 7, 2008)

dennisg said:


> I'm in the screen printing business and wanted to make our chapter some polo shirts for our meetings. I was unable to copy the IAP logo from our site as it is way to small and it's a jpg.
> I need vector art work for my process. The logo was redrawn in corel draw. What you see is all that is needed for screen printing. You could put any color ink on the garmet you like. The graduated screen beginning at the bottom of our the logo was left out because I'm not good enought to reproduce it. It also makes it much more difficult to print in a small size.
> I sent it in to Lou for approval and he liked the idea. That's how it got this far.
> I have no idea how the rest of you guys want to use the logo. I'm not opposed to you making any changes you like. I'm lead to believe that we need to keep it uniform. I told Lou that if needed I could add the chapter names when requested by the folks who didn't know how.
> So far I've only had one response from the NE Florida Chapter, so the whole thing may have been a waste of time. If you have any questions, please let me know. dennis


 

Dennis,

Don't despair so quickly!!!

Jeff likes it (see above) and really that's all that matters.  (I like it, too tho')

So far, there is no big rush for "stuff".  I have a few designs for a "membership card" which will, of necessity I think, utilize the local logo, but so far, no meetings, no need for cards.  Things WILL develop and I am sure Lou has a plan for releasing all the " support materials" as meetings start to happen and the clamor loudens.

Thanks for taking the time.  I will be sending you an e-mail, hoping to get a .cdr file.  

Thanks


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 7, 2008)

While I like the logo (sort of). I would like to see a PEN incorporated in the "world". Have not given it much thought until you asked but the graphics can be done with a little more ooooooomph. May come up with something with a little more time and thought.


----------



## woodman928 (Oct 7, 2008)

I like it but it does have the wrong name in it :biggrin:
Jay


----------



## jleiwig (Oct 7, 2008)

I dig it.  If Jeff has hi-res .eps versions of the original logo I might be able to work with it, and possibly convert it an embroidery file as well.  Still learning the digitizing program so no guarantees on it.


----------



## edman2 (Oct 7, 2008)

Basically I like it.  It would be interesting to see the local chapter name in a straight bar as opposed to the curve of the emblem (just for comparison sakes).  I like the whole idea of a local version of the logo so I voted for it!

edit for another idea: Picking up on the idea of a pen being incorporated into the logo design could the "I" of IAP be a pen and still look like IAP?  Just thinkin out loud!


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 7, 2008)

For what it's worth, I am not trying to re-design the IAP logo.  I'm just interested in having the local chapter look be standardized.  I have hi-res .jpg, .eps and .gif files if anyone want to try their hand at this.  Contact me through the forum email.


----------



## VisExp (Oct 7, 2008)

dennisg said:


> So far I've only had one response from the NE Florida Chapter, so the whole thing may have been a waste of time. If you have any questions, please let me know. dennis


 
Dennis I must have missed your first post.  My apologies.  I think the logo looks great!  Definitly not a waste of your time.  It would be very cool to have that on some shirts.


----------



## gketell (Oct 8, 2008)

I would love to help.  Sadly I fail 2 of the 3 requirements above.
GK


----------



## RMB (Oct 9, 2008)

How about incorporating a fountain pen nib? The international aspect is symbolized by the globe, but there isn't much about the design that pertains to pens.

Once we arrive at a design, I'll get a patch made to put on my motorcycle jacket.... Pull up to some HAs sportin that.... with my little yellow suzuki.... Even I'm laughing at me.


----------



## JAB1 (Oct 15, 2008)

*yes*

I think the logo is OK...however, needs to stay the colors of IAP....my two cents...Allan


----------



## titan2 (Oct 15, 2008)

I would think that 'International' should be the same size font as the lettering on the bottom....'Association of Pennturners'.  It looks larger and 'Bold'.  Other than that.........I think it's pretty cool!


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 28, 2008)

DCBluesman said:


> Dennis Glasscock (dennisg) sent a beautiful logo and asked if I would approve its use for the NE Florida Chapter. I'm thinking this style would be great for ALL chapters. What do you think?
> 
> http://www.heritagepens.com/prodimages/IAP NE Florida Chapter.pdf


 
Lou, Dennis sent me the logo with banner and I colored it. Will this be acceptable to use or do we have to stay with black and white?


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 28, 2008)

titan2 said:


> I would think that 'International' should be the same size font as the lettering on the bottom....'Association of Pennturners'. It looks larger and 'Bold'. Other than that.........I think it's pretty cool!


If the bottom text was as large as the top, it would wrap all around the globe... not a pretty sight.:frown:


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 28, 2008)

Texatdurango said:


> Lou, Dennis sent me the logo with banner and I colored it. Will this be acceptable to use or do we have to stay with black and white?


 
Looks fine to me!


----------



## ken69912001 (Oct 28, 2008)

How do I get a logo for the Indiana chapter?


----------



## dennisg (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll get you one tomorrow. Send me an email address. dennis


----------



## CSue (Oct 31, 2008)

Dennis, that's really a great looking logo!  And I understand the reason line 2 has smaller print than line 1 and larger thatn "line 3."

Once it's put on a shirt, will the logo be "pocket size" or "across the shirt" size?

IMHO - Either way, the chapter name will "read" just fine even adjusted into whatever chapter name it is.  

Cathy Sue


----------



## ronhampton (Nov 5, 2008)

i like it.


----------



## dennisg (Nov 5, 2008)

Cathy Sue, I just spotted your message. I printed our chapter as few golf shirts with pockets. The logo was printed above the pocket. The logo can be made any size you need. I thougth we needed a pocket to carry our pens and that's the reason I never considered a large design. The logo is readable in the size I used. hth, dennis


----------

